# Where to buy t56 Rebuild Kit?



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you go here ->

T56 6 Speed Transmission Parts & Rebuild Kits

on the bottom of the page it says 

Kit does not fit the Corvette & Pontiac 2004-05 GTO T56 transmission.

Why? So where can i buy the GTO T56 Rebuild kit?

Please HELP! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to your local tranny rebuild shop, they may be able to fix you up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Medatronics Corporation's 5 Speed Home page! Paul is a good friend of mine. He is a VERY good gear man...You might even say " he wrote the book"....Eric


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

rj91049 said:


> If you go here ->
> 
> T56 6 Speed Transmission Parts & Rebuild Kits
> 
> ...


You going to do this yourself?

Take note the the GTO shares the same transmission as the Corvette T56 M12 gearset 26 input spline.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

rj91049 said:


> So where can i buy the GTO T56 Rebuild kit?
> 
> Please HELP!
> 
> THANK YOU!


Looks like you had the right site but the wrong link. Try this:
T56 Corvette GTO CTSV

They'll also rebuild the for you:
Overhaul Charges


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

yea but look at this kit 

NOT FOR GTO 309.95 you get all that

T56 6 Speed Transmission Parts & Rebuild Kits

FOR GTO 527.95 you get nothing... 

Corvette GTO CTSV T56 Basic Overhaul Kit

WHY?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'd have to ask them......


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

HP11 said:


> You'd have to ask them......


ok thanks, i just emailed them, ill will post as soon as they reply so we all will know! :seeya:


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

thegearbox.org: 


> Hello
> Because the syncro rings are completly different for the gto, in an f body there are 8 (pieces) parts to the syncro rings in a gto there are 16 peices (parts) in the syncro ring setup. and the cost more than some of fthe f body parts. Please let us know if we can be of further help,thanks. kevin


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the syncro rings are interchangeable?


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I wonder if the syncro rings are interchangeable?


you mean order of the syncro rings?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was wondering if the sycro rings from the $309.95 kit will fit the GTO.
Or if you could upgrade a reg tranny to the GTO syncros.


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I was wondering if the sycro rings from the $309.95 kit will fit the GTO.
> Or if you could upgrade a reg tranny to the GTO syncros.


ill let you know.


----------

